# Looking for RP (SFW, NSFW or Discord Server)



## Brimaku (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello there! I'm looking for a partner to RP with, or a Discord server that I can join to talk to and RP with new people.

I have two characters I'm comfortable with RPing, one of which is a male hybrid Eastern dragon called Brimras which has a character sheet on my FurAffinity profile (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43565749/) and the other is a female mech dragon called Aurelia which has a full body also on my FurAffinity profile. (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43566085/)

I'm not interested in anything extreme when it comes to NSFW but if you're curious of what I'd do then message me on Discord. (FatPandaLuke#3748)

For an SFW situation I'd be pretty open minded for most story lines and don't have any specific preferences as again, message me on DIscord if you have any further questions. (FatPandaLuke#3748)

Thank you for reading and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Brimaku (Dec 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 18, 2022)

Y'know, if you are still around, I'd happily consider! I prefer a more MxM approach, but I can offer literacy and other stuff!

If you are still around, I'm interested!


----------

